
Show HN: The Most Talked about Books on Hacker News, Stack Overflow and Reddit - guohuang
http://toptalkedbooks.com
======
Bilters
I've seen a couple of 'most mentioned' pass by in recent years, all seem to
have a different algorithm & outcome of all the most mentioned books. If I
compare yours to i.e.
[http://hackernewsbooks.com/](http://hackernewsbooks.com/) the top mentioned
book is vastly different than the one on your site. I mean this is not a
problem at all, just found this interesting.

~~~
guohuang
yes, we did the same comparison before launching, according to our source, our
data is up to date, we are updating our data monthly. As you said it could be
because we are using different algorithm therefore we get different result.

------
lozzo
Interesting. how does it work ?

~~~
guohuang
we pull data from public archives and run our own algorithm then return the
top talked scores to users.

